# New Bobcat Mount (Pics)



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is a small female Michigan Bobcat I'm getting ready to 
finish up soon. She was quite small, but very beautiful.

Mike


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

First class my friend, well done......


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

man your busy one aren't you? are all of these customer pieces or show room?


----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

Very, Very Nice


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys!
Cats are a blast to work worth.

Mike


----------



## kmtpr (May 31, 2008)

As a very new member on this board, I am enjoying seeing pics of your mounts. What I have seen thus far are just awesome and look so alive...all in the eyes.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks kmtpr for the kind words on my pieces. I appreciate
it very much and let me say Welcome to the Forum!

Mike


----------



## jlock (Feb 24, 2006)

simply just " awesome " !!!!


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

that is amazing work!! that cat looks so awsome!
tjstebb


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

A job well done!!,thats a first class cat mount!!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

nice pics buddy he looks awesome!!!... You ready for some of my stuff this trapping season?


----------



## KingSalmon (Aug 9, 2002)

great work man! keep it up.


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Good job! It is nice to see some one got a cat this year!


----------

